# 1632 looped



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Well got my batch in today- and I've no chrono graph so can only give my opinion,

Firstly the draw is very very smooth, and looped there not soooo light to where it's ridiculous, you know you're drawing something,

There small as the 32 suggest which makes pouch and fork attachment very neat indeed.

They are quite snappy, and there's no laboured release which I seem to get with other sizes,

As for speed I've only shot them at 10m with 3/8 , there is zero arc , and they shoot lovely and fast and flat, and had no trouble snapping a pencil at 10m- they did however fail to cut the card.

I don't know what else to say so if you have any questions post them below


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

What are you shooting them with ? Sling shot ?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Found they shoot really well on one of my Torques from Simpleshot.


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm shooting them attached to my Martin whippet viper ttf designed for tubes- excellent little set up


----------

